# Censo de Foristas peruanos año 2006



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hola amigos foristas, hace un par de dìas entrè al thread anterior y notè que se supone que somos mas de 90 foristas peruanos, pero activos????? no todos. Asì que para actualizarnos hago este nuevo thread, por favor todos los foristas nuevamente pongamos nuestros datos de esa manera podremos saber cuantos somos realmente.... Empiezo yo:










*Vane de Rosas*
Edad muy pronto 31
Soy Limeña de Jesùs Marìa
De profesiòn Arquitecta
Resido actualmente en Guayaquil Ecuador.

Saludos


_*Vane de Rosas*_


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

El 16 de Nov 05 cumpli 23
Chimbotano, centro <--como extraño
Sin profesion aun
Estudio y trabajo en New Jersey, EEUU

Saludos, espero conocerlos en Julio


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

19 años, 30 de agosto de 1986
naci y vivo en Pisco
Estudio ingenieria de alimentos.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Tengo 21 años, limeño, estudio derecho.


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

Cumpli 21 años en 17 de Nov del año pasado
naci en Jesus Maria y Vivo en Denver, CO, USA
estudiante de Marketing y International Business, MBA Bus. Admi.

Saludos


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

EDAD: 17 años
LUGAR DE NACIMIENTO: Arequipay
OCUPACION : Student

saludos desde arequipa


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

tengo 15, falta poco pa los 16 :drunk: , soy cajamarquino, este año termino el cole y vivo en Lima.

Saludos


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

ME LLAMO ANDRES 
NACI EN LIMA VIVO EN FLORIDA , USA
TENGO 22 CUMPLO EL 30 DE ENERO MIS 23
SOY ELECTRICISTA CON LICENCIA EN FLORIDA
ESTUDIO PARA SACAR MI LICENCIA DE GEORGIA


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Limeño de nacimiento, 26 años, Ingeniero Civil.

Me olvidaba, vivo en Lima, específicamente en el Rímac.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Limeño, 23 años, estudio arquitectura en California.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Claudia, 19 años, toy estudiando publicidad, vivo en la molina y noc q mas decir...


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

no se que soy , jajaj ( deje el peru a los 15 anios ,, naci y vivi los primeros siete en Lima , y luego que mude a una pequenia ciudad costera llamada Casma ) ,, tengo 18 anios !! ,, vivo en Dundalk , Md ,, Estudio ....... aun no decido mi carrera , jajaj ,, por el momento estudios generales !!!


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

Naci en Lima, estudio arquitectura / planeamiento urbano en Los Angeles, California...y tengo 26 años.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

21 años de edad; soy de Lima-La Punta, actualmente estudio Derecho en Madrid.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

20/estudio arquitectura/vivo en Lima


----------



## RAZA_VIRREYNAL (Sep 30, 2005)

estudio autocad y vivo en lima....


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Bueno tengo 27 años!!
de Nacionalidad Piurana  , Estudio Conta.... y a la vez trabajo y vivo en el distrito de los Olivos.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Peruano, Limeño, 33 años, vivía en la Molina, trabajo en una compañia Quimica.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

OTRA VEZ:......

El 16 de Nov 05 cumpli 23
Chimbotano, centro <--como extraño
Sin profesion aun
Estudio y trabajo en New Jersey, EEUU

Saludos, espero conocerlos en Julio


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Soy de Santiago.....de Surco.
Vivo en San Donato Milanese, Italia  









Tengo 19 años y "estudio" ingenieria de telecomunicaciones


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Limeño. Economista de la U. de Lima. 36 años. Liberal de derecha. Hincha de la U, de Los Beatles, del rock clásico y del blues. Vivo en Santa Patricia, La Molina.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Faltò soltero o casado Pedro... con todos esos datos si eres soltero estarìas en algodòn ....


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ah, verdad, con tanto dato que puse, me olvidé de poner algo tan importante como lo que mencionas. Qué distraido!


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Mi nombre es David, naci y creci en Huancayo hasta los 18 años, tengo 32 años y vivo en Madrid.Estudie Ciencias Quimicas, pero me he reciclado en el mundo de las telecomunicaciones, trabajo en Wanadoo España hace 5 años, es un ISP.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

== Adolfo == 
*27 primaveras, ya casi 28 ahora en Marzo (pucha ya estoy viejo...no)
*Originario de mi hermosa Lima
*Vivo New Jersey-El estado jardin
*Estudie sistemas y pronto voy por el masters, pero no he decidido aun en que especializarme.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nací en Lince, 36 años, técnico, casado, prefectura de Gunma-Japón y cuando estoy en el Perú en San José-Bellavista, hincha del Sporting Cristal.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Tengo 17 años. Actualmente vivo en el sur de la Florida y cuando vivia en el Peru vivia en el cercado chalaco. Estoy en mi año senior en el colegio y muy entusiasmado ya que me graduo de la secundaria. Bueno, muchos saludos para todos y siempre es bueno estar en comunidad.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

La informacion solicitada es un poco Priveé, pero en fin.... tengo 46, trabajo y siempre sigo estudiando y leyendo algo nuevo, porque siempre hay algo nuevo que aprender.. soltero, buena gente, Limeño, nacido en el Limeñazo distrito de Pueblo Libre, a mucha honra y de "pura cepa", vivo en Santa Monica, California por más de 30 años, eso no me quita que siga siendo Limeño hasta la muerte. Amigo de todos los que querian serlo, Luis Alberto. :cheers:


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Chilena, de las que sabe que el pisco es peruano.
21 años, estudiante de Derecho y de Psicología en la Universidad Católica de Chile.
Vivo en Melipilla una pequeña ciudad cerca de Santiago, centro agrícola pasado a guano.


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

Psicologia y Derecho.. interesante combinacion.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HOLA MI NOMBRE ES ENRIQUE DANIEL,NACÍ EN LIMA VIVÍ EN MIRAFLORES HASTA MIS 15 AÑOS,AHORA VIVO EN SALT LAKE CITY UTAH U.S.A, TENGO 27 AÑOS MIS HOBBIES SON VIAJAR CONOCER Y DISFRUTAR DE NUEVAS CULTURAS Y LUGARES INSÓLITOS,ME GUSTA MUCHO EL VOLLEY,ME ENCANTA LA PLAYA Y DISFRUTO DEL CINE,SOY GEMINIANO......TAMBIEN IR A BAILAR LOS FINES DE SEMANA CON MIS AMIGOS,ME ENCANTA LA NATURALEZA FLORA Y FAUNA,TRABAJO EN EL HOSPITAL DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE UTAH Y SOY ENFERMERO TITULADO POR EL ESTADO.
AHHHHH SE ME OLVIDAVA TENGO PAREJA PERO SIN COMPROMISOS,NO SOY CASADO Y ME CONSIDERO SOLTERO Y NO ESTOY ATADO A NADIE...SOY LIBRE COMO EL VIENTO...


----------



## massiel (Feb 6, 2006)

Hola  me llamo massiel tengo 12 años y vivo en arequipa


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Massiel!!! Bienvenida... Rafo, ahi tienes alguien a quien conocer.... Dale, postea y por favor revisen este thread hecho por el gran jefe

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=552&announcementid=200


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Julio Rosales
Edad: 28 años (los ultimos que decidi cumplir)
Lugar de Nacimiento: Lima la ciudad de los Reyes
Barrio: Rimac- Urb. Ventura Rossi
Profesion: Lic. en Economía
Ocupacion: Por ahora, Profesor de Economía (Macroeconomia y Micro, Universidad Nacional de Cordoba)
Donde estoy: por ahora en Cordoba, Argentina


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Este 2006 en febrero entré al foro, contento por eso.

Soy José, POKAS en el foro, Chiclayano, 
Tengo 23 años, voy por los 24 este año, un año menos de vida. jejeje
Recién comienzo mi Maestría en Educación, un poco nervioso por eso.
Me encanta el rock y la salsa.

Y VIVA EL PERÚ CARAXO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geyser (Feb 26, 2006)

Hace poco entre al foro y estoy muy entusiasmado por unirme al grupo. Mis datos: soy limeño, historiador, 34 años y actualmente estoy estudiando un doctorado en California.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

falto yo! 
a ver... tengo 20 años, estoy en la universidad católica, estudio comunicaciones y vivo en el callao (o sea, lima)


----------



## EnriqueC (Mar 5, 2006)

*Curioso, no!*



pacolam said:


> 21 años de edad; soy de Lima-La Punta, actualmente estudio Derecho en Madrid.


!!!


----------



## EnriqueC (Mar 5, 2006)

Limeño, muy viejo para querer pensar en mi edad. Casado. Vivo en Omaha, Nebraska. 

Pensando en volver una vez jubilado, dentro de unos añitos nomás. 
Tratando de decidir entre Arequipa, Lima, o Trujillo—por ahora me inclino por Trujillo—abierto a otras opciones. Envíeme sus opiniones. Especialmente si me pueden decir cuantos dólares se necesitan para vivir cómodos en una de esas ciudades.


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

21 años, no soy peruano, soy de Ciudad de México, pero usualmente visito su foro. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Francisco_81 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hola me llamo Francisco, vivo en Sydney, Australia, pero en Lima mi familia vive en La Molina (Rinconada del Lago). Un abrazo a todos los hermanos y hermanas Peruanos desde aqui. 

Agradesco a Vane de Rosas, Perupd, El Bajopontino por su creatividad y pasion en estos foros. Todas las fotos del foro son hermosas.

Que bueno que PERU este progresando no? A decir al menos por la cantidad de proyectos....

Muchas de las fotos ud UDS han posteado me han hecho llorar de emocion recordando mi vida alla en Lima.

Cuando aun mi padre vivia.

Gracias de verdad a TODOS y que DIOS los bendiga

Francisco


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

Hey Francisco, qué tal? Esperemos que la pases de lo mejor en este foro kay:


----------



## *Christian* (Jun 13, 2006)

Francisco_81 said:


> Hola me llamo Francisco, vivo en Sydney, Australia, pero en Lima mi familia vive en La Molina (Rinconada del Lago). Un abrazo a todos los hermanos y hermanas Peruanos desde aqui.
> 
> Agradesco a Vane de Rosas, Perupd, El Bajopontino por su creatividad y pasion en estos foros. Todas las fotos del foro son hermosas.
> 
> ...



*¡ BIENVENIDO !*​
:happy:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bienvenidos sean to2


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Conmueve leer un post tan emotivo como el tuyo, Francisco. Nos hace ver la importancia de este medio, especialmente para la gente que está lejos del país. Bienvenido!!!


----------



## *Christian* (Jun 13, 2006)

pedro1011 said:


> *Conmueve leer un post tan emotivo como el tuyo, Francisco.* Nos hace ver la importancia de este medio, especialmente para la gente que está lejos del país. Bienvenido!!!



Es verdad, yo también me conmoví ,sobre todo cuando dijo que lloró de la emoción.

Aquí tendrás siempre buenos amigos Francisco.


----------



## Francisco_81 (Jul 11, 2006)

*HOLAS DESDE LA CERCANA SYDNEY!*



*Christian* said:


> Es verdad, yo también me conmoví ,sobre todo cuando dijo que lloró de la emoción.
> 
> Aquí tendrás siempre buenos amigos Francisco.


YibrailMizrahi *Christian* pedro1011 *ClauDia*

GRACIAS....

Chikos, Uds son las personas que hacen de este mundo un mejor lugar para vivir, en medio de tantas cosas :bash: ............  

Gracias por considerarse mis amigos.. Yo TAMBIEN los considero mis "patas" o "causitas" como se dice por alla en Lima je je :weirdo: :cheers: 

Que chvre que les conmovio mi mensaje. La verdad no me lo esperaba, solo senti que debia escribir lo ke estaba sintiendo en ese momento..... :eek2: 

Si pues la verdad es que yo extrano mucho a Lima... bueno, las varias caras de Lima no? Ya que nuestra amada y odiada ciudad (chevere esa relacion de amor-odio que hay con lima no?) tiene varias cosas que solo encuentras por alla en Lima. Pues con decirles que aca en Sydney uno extrana hasta las combis!! :weirdo: 

La nostalgia me empieza por la zona donde queda mi casa, La Molina (Rinconada del Lago).

Esta zona es para mi la mas importante y con mas feeling del mundo, puesto que ahi esta mi casa y ahi esta mi papa descansando en Jardines de la Paz.....

Es que mi Padre fallecio, asi repentinamente el 1ro de Agosto del 2005 de un infarto.

Fue todo tan repentino... todo ha cambiado tanto en mi vida, en tan poko tiempo.

Aun me esta costando harto el poder superarlo........

En fin....... 

Entonces, mas o menos ya estaran notando por ke llore Yo con algunas de las fotos que Uds y otros postearon (y que espero que continuen posteando!!). Y es porke cuando veo las fotos, hay algunas que.... (bueno sobre todo esa de la laguna) me emocionan mucho.
Yo tengo una conexion especial con esa laguna.
La laguna de la molina y yo tenemos hartos recuerdos muy buenos... como cuando estaba en el cole (Newton) y me tiraba la pera llendo a la laguna a fumar unos puchos, en vez de dar mi exam de quimica por ejemplo o la vez que me di un beso fugaz con una chica del salon, aprovechando la soledad y el feeling de ese lugar... 

O momentos como los que pase con mi padre y la familia.........
Sobre todo los domingos en la manana cuando ibamos a comprar al Wong de La Planicie... mi hermano menor Andres que en esa epoca estaba chibolo y era mas bajito que yo, (ahora es al reves!) :-( El mide ahora como 1.80 y yo 1.76 je je
Andres le decia a mi papa la clasica frase, Viejo yo manejo! (Frase que yo inicie por cierto....)
Y apesar que tan solo tenia 13 mi papa confiaba en el y le daba el carro.... y la pasabamos bien viendolo conducir...... apenas se le notaba su cabeza del volante! 
Y regresando del super para la casa mi papa le decia a mi hermano, andres parkeate un momento ahi; y nos estacionabamos un toke ahi frente a la laguna, para ver a los patos y ganzos y darle algo del pan que comprabamos en el super.... eso a mi papa le gustaba mucho...... los domingos por la manana... y a nosotros tambien..........

La laguna era el lugar donde cuando me sentia solo y triste me escapaba. 
Ella conoce muchos si no casi todos mis secretos... En fin son tantas cosas...  

Me gustan mucho tambien las fotos de miraflores y el centro (mi padre era abogado y siempre tenia sus asuntos por miraflo y el centro y yo recuerdo que cuando estaba de vagaciones de la universidad lo acompanaba y yo manejaba el carro desde Rinconada a esos lugares (que con el trafico se hacia un toke lejos....pero yo feliz por manejar el carro) y luego ibamos por ahi... a tomar un cafe ahi por el manolo, starbucks, si no la plaza san martin o cuando tenia suerte probando los rikos sandwichs del famoso bar cordano, ese que ta junto a palacio de gobierno).

En fin son tantos recuerdos......... sorry por tanta conversa.............

Tanto asi que por eso me vine a Australia saben? :runaway: 
Tal vez con la distancia pueda superar mas rapido todo lo ke paso, poder superar el momento...

Sin embargo no puedo con el corazon :bash: y yo todo terko entro a la internerd para poder ver esas fotos que Uds. ponen, y sentir por unos minutos nuevamente que estoy al lado de mi viejo.  

En fin, dejando de lado los temas sentimentales o feeling, les voy contando algunas cosas de mi....

Estoy residiendo aca en Sydney desde Marzo 2006.

Mi nombre completo es: Eduardo Francisco Marmanillo Lazo

Mi cumple: Setiembre 6 1,981 (Virgo) Naci en Domingo! Por eso me cuesta harto levantarme por las mananas! je je

Lugar de Nacimiento: Clinica Tezza, Monterrico, Santiago de Surco, Lima, Peru
Mi comida favorita: Pucha yo como de todo cuanto tengo hambre! je! 
Aunque resumiendo el ceviche y la lasagna (de cualquier cosa sea de carne o veggie)

Trabajo para Telstra Corp. que es como decir la Telefonica de aca en Australia, en el area de informatica.

Asi que si alguno de Uds por kasualidad se viene a la tierra de los koalas y kanguros... Bienvenido! Bienvenida! 

Me avisas pues? Para irte a recoger al aeropuerto! 

Por aka aunke no lo crean hay Peruanos...... Aunque no tantos como digamos Miami o Madrid.... Somos pocos pero nos hacemos notar...

Aca en Sydney hay harto skyscraper (rascacielo) es mas en cada ciudad grande de Australia hay. Inclusive ahora estan contruyendo una torre en la CBD (Central Business District) aqui en Sydney de 80 pisos creo.

Prometo tomar fotos.

Estos son pues mis datos (Para lo del censo)


Bueno una vez mas gracias por todo....

Si desean contaktarse conmigo mi MSN es:

[email protected]

Mi tel aca: +61-406960321

Nos vemos por aki en el Skys.....

Francisco


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Francisco_81 said:


> En fin son tantos recuerdos......... sorry por tanta conversa.............


 No, con confianza... =P

De veras que son tantas las cosas que le pasan a uno... Yo toavía me alucino en primer grado en el colegio cuando no quería que mi vieja se fuera y me dejara solito y ahora no quiero ni que me acompañe a la universidad =P

Como ia dije antes, espero que la pases bien en el foro 

Y bueno, lo que más llamo mi atención de tu "ficha técnica"  fue esto:



Francisco_81 said:


> Asi que si alguno de Uds por kasualidad se viene a la tierra de los koalas y kanguros... Bienvenido! Bienvenida!
> 
> Me avisas pues? Para irte a recoger al aeropuerto!


Esa es la gente que vale, sí o no Vane?


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Hola francisco, recien leì tu mensaje, y ... es imposible no conmoverse cuando uno escucha a una persona abrir su corazón... 
bienvenido... y estamos para servirte.

... A proposito, creo soy de las personas de las que poco participa activamente en los dialogos, ... pero tengo excusa. Participo desde mi trabajo, y cuando llego a casa ni tiempo tengo para navegar.

Tengo 33 años (creo que soy el mayor de aqui, jejeje) tengo 2 años de casado con Daysi, y bueno... espero tener a mi bebe en brazos en unos 7 meses aprox.
Al igual que Francisco, me gustaria tener una relacion amical mas activa con Uds. amigos foristas y bueno, si se animan, este es mi correo [email protected]
Saludos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, bienvenido Francisco, que bien que disfrutes del foro, esperamos que sigas participando de él.


----------



## Francisco_81 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Holas Compadres!*



toño said:


> Hola francisco, recien leì tu mensaje, y ... es imposible no conmoverse cuando uno escucha a una persona abrir su corazón...
> bienvenido... y estamos para servirte.
> 
> ... A proposito, creo soy de las personas de las que poco participa activamente en los dialogos, ... pero tengo excusa. Participo desde mi trabajo, y cuando llego a casa ni tiempo tengo para navegar.
> ...



Gracias Toño, Yibrail, Bajopontino

Oigan compadres como no estan aka, o como no toy alla je je para tomarnos algo por ahi no?

Si gustan me dan sus mails y nos comunicamos via internerd :weirdo: je je

Un abrazo desde Sydney

Francisco


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HOLA FRANCISCO MUCHO GUSTO EN CONOCERTE MI NOMBRE ES ENRIQUE DANIEL Y SOY EL PAISAJISTA DEL FORO.TE INVITO A UNO DE MIS THREADS
AQUI EL LINK DISFRUTALO.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=271077


----------



## Francisco_81 (Jul 11, 2006)

*GRACIAS ENRIQUE!*



ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> HOLA FRANCISCO MUCHO GUSTO EN CONOCERTE MI NOMBRE ES ENRIQUE DANIEL Y SOY EL PAISAJISTA DEL FORO.TE INVITO A UNO DE MIS THREADS
> AQUI EL LINK DISFRUTALO.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=271077



MUY CHEVERES LAS FOTOS....

NINGUN PAIS TIENE LOS PAISAJES DE NUESTRO PERU ESO DE HECHO....

Y TU DONDE VIVES?

FRANCISCO


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

francisco bienvenido al foro ke la pases exelentete antemano ya eres un amigo


----------



## gerardo77 (Jan 31, 2006)

Recien me he dado cuenta de este thread. Estoy registrado desde mas o menos inicios de año y recien me presento (mas vale tarde que nunca  )

Me llamo Gerardo, tengo 18 años, estudio Economia en la Catolica. Soy un tipo bastante amigable y dispuesto a escuchar diversos tipos de opiniones. Mi musica favorita es el pop-rock (Keane, U2, Soda Stereo, etc.). Estoy teniendo una participacion mas o menos activa en el foro y espero q esta se incremente o siga asi (siempre y cuando las clases me lo permitan). Espero que entre foristas nos llevemos muy bien, ya que me uni a este foro debido a que siempre lo vi muy bien desarrollado y espero contribuir a ello y q siga asi.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Francisco_81 said:


> YibrailMizrahi *Christian* pedro1011 *ClauDia*
> 
> GRACIAS....
> 
> ...



Solo dos preguntas.... 

Eres casado?? y
Cuantos años tienes???

Hombres asì de sensibles no hay muchos..... cariños desde Guayaquil Ecuador


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hola francisco, no habia visitado este thread en semanas y acabo de leer tu post con profundo sentimiento y dedicacion.........Me has conmovido bastante y me has hecho que pase como una corriente electrica por mi cuerpo leyendote y a la vez recordando experiencias similares de vivir en el extranjero, ahora nuevamente de vuelta en casa con muchas cosas aprendidas para provecho mio y de mis cercanos y todo aquel que apunta positivamente.........Lamento mucho lo de tu padre, pero eres admirable y muy sincero como para haber escrito tus sentimientos, se nota que eres buena persona al margen de nuestros defectos.......... Me llamo Jhonatan y puedes agregarme a mi msn: jhonatan442#hotmail.com (o te agrego en todo caso)

Saludos

PD: de casualidad eres pariente o familia de un arquitecto Ernesto Marmanillo Cassapino??? Es un profe que me enseña en mi facu de arquitectura cursos de historia de arquitectura universal y peruana asi como sobre conservacion de patrimonios


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

*cibert me presento*

vivo en japon 
aichi ken seto (nagoya)


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

bienvenido cibert!


----------



## Francisco_81 (Jul 11, 2006)

*HOLAS VANESSA*



Vane de Rosas said:


> Solo dos preguntas....
> 
> Eres casado?? y
> Cuantos años tienes???
> ...



JA JA JA, ASU ME SIENTO HALAGADO.

BUENO TENGO 24 (SOY DE SETIEMBRE 6 1,981) 

NO ESTOY CASADO, AUNQUE SI TENGO NOVIA (ESTAMOS HACE DESDE EL 2003). 

GRACIAS POR EL HALAGO LINDA.

LA OTRA VEZ CONVERSAMOS POR EL MSN.

BUENO PUES OJALA OTRO DIA NOS ENCONTREMOS


CUIDATE,

FRANCISCO


----------

